# Diabetic crisis?  Almost



## Aneeda72

I have a problem with high blood sugar and my A1C is the highest it’s ever been.  Doctor says get it lower.  So I decided to try to eat less carbs and sugar, I am never very successful.  But I am trying.  Yesterday was a total failure.  Husband bought pizza.

Had a piece of leftover pizza for breakfast, a piece for lunch, a TV dinner for dinner.  6 pieces of hard candy during the day.  And a McDonalds hot fudge Sunday for dessert after dinner.  Total failure.  I get up in the morning.  I don’t feel good.  As the morning progresses I feel terrible.

I am shaking like a leaf in the wind.  I am pale, white as a sheet.  I feel faint, dizzy.  Ok.  My blood sugar must be freakishly high.  I might need to go to the doctor.  I take it-my blood sugar.

49.  What?  49.  Seizures, coma, death.  Hmm.  I stuff my face with candy, candy, candy, and more candy.  I am a bit upset.  Diet is off for today.  I have overeaten.  Had some more candy, bought some candy, ate more candy.  Slightly worried.  For me, low blood sugar would be 80 which is normal for most people.  What the heck?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Dear husband has a friend who is a type II diabetic, he does everything right, goes for a power-walk each day, eats impeccably, yada, yada. Last year he suffered a really bad heart attack, and though he lived, he required triple bypass heart surgery.

When it comes to diabetes, one can't be too over-the-top ridiculous with how they manage their blood sugar.


----------



## Lewkat

With that diet Aneeda, you will never get it down.  Fresh veggies, and the like with minimum carbs is the ticket.  No candy at all.  Sounds like you are a brittle diabetic, so you should weigh everything you eat carefully and it should be a well balanced diet.  My uncle Joe who was a physician was like you and he'd try to bribe me to go and buy candy for him.  I'd pocket the  money and tell him I lost it.  He caught on soon enough and left me alone after that.  Died too young from a coronary.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lewkat said:


> With that diet Aneeda, you will never get it down.  Fresh veggies, and the like with minimum carbs is the ticket.  No candy at all.  Sounds like you are a brittle diabetic, so you should weigh everything you eat carefully and it should be a well balanced diet.  My uncle Joe who was a physician was like you and he'd try to bribe me to go and buy candy for him.  I'd pocket the  money and tell him I lost it.  He caught on soon enough and left me alone after that.  Died too young from a coronary.


Well, I got it down last year.  I can do it.

I usually get my 10,000 steps in, but since we moved into this house my diet has gotten bad although I’ve lost 10 pounds since the virus started, which is nearly impossible since I take daily prednisone.  I had to eat sugar to bring my blood sugar up fast or, you know, die.

What I don’t understand is, with what I ate yesterday why was my blood sugar so low.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda. Have to carefully examined all aspects of your diet and exercise as of late?

Like as in right down to every detail? Quality of sleep included?


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Marg said:


> Aneeda. Have to carefully examined all aspects of your diet and exercise as of late?
> 
> Like as in right down to every detail? Quality of sleep included?


Well, I’ve been counting calories for a week, since my A1C results I’ve been watching what I eat.  Actually, having pizza is not bad no different than a sandwich or eggs and toast.  The ice cream was not great for a variety of reasons, but it was small.  If anything my blood sugar should have been high.

@Lewkat had a good point so I looked up brittle diabetic which mostly applies to type 1 and I am type 2.  But I also have Gastroparesis, so if it happens more brittle diabetes has to be considered.  I have only had low blood sugar twice before, and once was due to a medication.  I am lucky I took my sugars.  I just got strips when I saw the doctor -have not been taking it for a year or so.

I still do not feel great.


----------



## Keesha

A blood sugar crash from eating so much candy & carbs?


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> A blood sugar crash from eating so much candy?


If she ate the candy why would her sugar crash instead of going up? That original 6 pieces she had isn't much.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> If she ate the candy why would her sugar crash instead of going up? That original 6 pieces she had isn't much.


https://news.sanfordhealth.org/healthy-living/sugar-crash-effects/


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> https://news.sanfordhealth.org/healthy-living/sugar-crash-effects/


Good to know.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Don't speculate _*call your doctor!*_

I'm sad to report that the only way I can control my blood sugar is with exercise and proper diet or ever-increasing amounts of medication.

I can usually work a few of my personal comfort foods into my diet if I plan for them.  These days it takes me about two weeks to eat a traditional Thanksgiving or Christmas feast but I manage!


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't speculate _*call your doctor!*_
> 
> I'm sad to report that the only way I can control my blood sugar is with exercise and proper diet or ever-increasing amounts of medication.
> 
> I can usually work a few of my personal comfort foods into my diet if I plan for them.  These days it takes me about two weeks to eat a traditional Thanksgiving or Christmas feast but I manage!


I sent my doc a message through my health and told her I ate what candy was available and, as I knew, it was the right thing to do.  A sugary drink is better but I don’t have any of those.  I take one med and it can’t be increased.  

I can get control of my high blood sugar by watching my diet.  It’s a pain for sure.  But it’s the extremely low sugar that I am worried about.


----------



## Aneeda72

Carbs are a major problem with high blood sugar and the reason my A1C is bad.  Carbs are sugar in disguise.  I am trying to eat more protein, but not a fan.  I can’t eat rice or bean-really horrific for your blood sugar.

But I would really like to know why my sugar took such a dive cause while high sugar levels can cause long term damage, low sugar can kill you quite fast.    I suppose I will never know.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

What can one say?  I was diagnosed back 6 years ago with Type II. When I was released from the hospital they said we are a team.  I haven't had any input from my team except what I learned on my own. My count is pretty constant in the high 90's/low 100's, my A1C hasn't gone above 5.4 in 6 years.  What I learned was the dangers of chems and the people who use them, (food manufacture's).  I learned to give up any breads (including whole wheat) stick with oatmeal (old fashioned & steel cut, not quick).  Whole dairy in moderation. Fresh vegetables, exercise (walking), coffee, water nothing else. no pastas, white potatoes, carrots/peas.

I found that if I stick to coniferous (cauliflower, broccoli, brussels sprouts) I do better with my glucose.  I eat beans (homemade if possible), sweet potatoes (baked allowing the sugars to burn off), *complex carbs*, no sugars (read your labels) or anything packaged, processed or in cans. I eat a ton of eggs along with freshly cooked animal protein daily. My cholesterol was 167 in April 20.  I started with 15 units (5 before each meal) 30 long acting every 24 hours, currently on 3 SA before breakfast/dinner and 10 LA every 24 hours.  I take metformin twice daily.  Mine is a very strict diet, one that I can follow, but not for everybody.

Remember if a food lists ’no fat’ it is probably loaded with sugars or some derivative of the thousands of names they are allowed to call them by the FDA, also many that are grouped under the term ‘flavor added’ on the label.  None of which are diabetic positive.


----------



## Aneeda72

ManjaroKDE said:


> What can one say?  I was diagnosed back 6 years ago with Type II. When I was released from the hospital they said we are a team.  I haven't had any input from my team except what I learned on my own. My count is pretty constant in the high 90's/low 100's, my A1C hasn't gone above 5.4 in 6 years.  What I learned was the dangers of chems and the people who use them, (food manufacture's).  I learned to give up any breads (including whole wheat) stick with oatmeal (old fashioned & steel cut, not quick).  Whole dairy in moderation. Fresh vegetables, exercise (walking), coffee, water nothing else. no pastas, white potatoes, carrots/peas.
> 
> I found that if I stick to coniferous (cauliflower, broccoli, brussels sprouts) I do better with my glucose.  I eat beans (homemade if possible), sweet potatoes (baked allowing the sugars to burn off), *complex carbs*, no sugars (read your labels) or anything packaged, processed or in cans. I eat a ton of eggs along with freshly cooked animal protein daily. My cholesterol was 167 in April 20.  I started with 15 units (5 before each meal) 30 long acting every 24 hours, currently on 3 SA before breakfast/dinner and 10 LA every 24 hours.  I take metformin twice daily.  Mine is a very strict diet, one that I can follow, but not for everybody.
> 
> Remember if a food lists ’no fat’ it is probably loaded with sugars or some derivative of the thousands of names they are allowed to call them by the FDA, also many that are grouped under the term ‘flavor added’ on the label.  None of which are diabetic positive.


I can’t take metformin.  It’s the go to drug for type.


----------



## Keesha

ManjaroKDE said:


> What can one say?  I was diagnosed back 6 years ago with Type II. When I was released from the hospital they said we are a team.  I haven't had any input from my team except what I learned on my own. My count is pretty constant in the high 90's/low 100's, my A1C hasn't gone above 5.4 in 6 years.  What I learned was the dangers of chems and the people who use them, (food manufacture's).  I learned to give up any breads (including whole wheat) stick with oatmeal (old fashioned & steel cut, not quick).  Whole dairy in moderation. Fresh vegetables, exercise (walking), coffee, water nothing else. no pastas, white potatoes, carrots/peas.
> 
> I found that if I stick to coniferous (cauliflower, broccoli, brussels sprouts) I do better with my glucose.  I eat beans (homemade if possible), sweet potatoes (baked allowing the sugars to burn off), *complex carbs*, no sugars (read your labels) or anything packaged, processed or in cans. I eat a ton of eggs along with freshly cooked animal protein daily. My cholesterol was 167 in April 20.  I started with 15 units (5 before each meal) 30 long acting every 24 hours, currently on 3 SA before breakfast/dinner and 10 LA every 24 hours.  I take metformin twice daily.  Mine is a very strict diet, one that I can follow, but not for everybody.
> 
> Remember if a food lists ’no fat’ it is probably loaded with sugars or some derivative of the thousands of names they are allowed to call them by the FDA, also many that are grouped under the term ‘flavor added’ on the label.  None of which are diabetic positive.


This is such an excellent post.
You really know your stuff.


----------



## Leann

Aneeda, check the expiration date of your test strips. I was getting very low readings and couldn't understand why. Then I looked at the date on the vial of my test strips and saw they had expired. When I got new ones, my readings were once again accurate.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I was diagnosed a Diabetic II in 2009. My number was 350. Too much Halloween candy! I was immediately put on Metformin and the mg has increased to 2000 per day (1000 in AM and 1000 in PM). In 2016, I whistling in one ear, due to being at a rifle/gun range. I was wearing ear muffs, but........ Anyway, a non-VA doctor put me on Prednisone, which isn't good for a Diabetic. I stopped the Prednisone because it was raising my blood glucose a whole lot. I was given 5mg Glipizide to take 2x daily and that finally made my bg go down. 

So, today I take the 2x daily 1000mg Metformin along with the 2x 5mg Glipizide. My number are generally at 130 to 145 and that is absolutely fine with my VA doctor.


----------



## Devi

Note that sugar is also quite addictive. It can take a few days of no sugar (that is, no candy, maple syrup, etc.) to get past the cravings.

Then there's a matter of eating a balanced diet, one that is good for you. It's too bad to have to go without certain foods (deserts, candy, donuts, etc.) although a little every so often is probably okay -- but that's the way it goes.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Some 10 years ago, had a neighbor that was a Diabetic II, didn't like taking his medication and got pretty upset when his wife stopped making cakes and cookies for Christmas and Halloween. He was around 58 and, after he got off of work (working for his son), he would stop at grocery store and buy a package of cookies. Ate most of them when he got home, in his vehicle. 

We seen him go to the hospital a few times, then didn't see him at all. Talked to his wife and she told us he had died from what he had done.


----------



## Devi

Have a relative with Type II Diabetes. She didn't deal with it at all, and ate whatever she wished. Then one day, she went into a coma and woke up in the hospital. (Luckily her husband had discovered her at home while she was in the coma.)

There's also what can happen if the blood sugar is not kept in a reasonable range. I don't want to go into it here (too icky; anyone who wants to know can look it up on the Web ), but it can result in losing body parts. Not, in my mind, worth the tradeoff of eating donuts and other sweets.

I don't take Metformin, Glimipiride nor insulin. It's all controlled with what I eat. And occasionally I can have a treat. Sadly for me, "occasionally" doesn't mean "daily" -- ☹

This is a serious disease, not to be fooled around with. Sadly, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Aneeda72

Leann said:


> Aneeda, check the expiration date of your test strips. I was getting very low readings and couldn't understand why. Then I looked at the date on the vial of my test strips and saw they had expired. When I got new ones, my readings were once again accurate.


They are brand new


----------



## Aneeda72

ClassicRockr said:


> I was diagnosed a Diabetic II in 2009. My number was 350. Too much Halloween candy! I was immediately put on Metformin and the mg has increased to 2000 per day (1000 in AM and 1000 in PM). In 2016, I whistling in one ear, due to being at a rifle/gun range. I was wearing ear muffs, but........ Anyway, a non-VA doctor put me on Prednisone, which isn't good for a Diabetic. I stopped the Prednisone because it was raising my blood glucose a whole lot. I was given 5mg Glipizide to take 2x daily and that finally made my bg go down.
> 
> So, today I take the 2x daily 1000mg Metformin along with the 2x 5mg Glipizide. My number are generally at 130 to 145 and that is absolutely fine with my VA doctor.


I have Addison’s disease, I’ll die without prednisone


----------



## deesierra

Aneeda72 said:


> I can’t take metformin.  It’s the go to drug for type.


I'm type II. I can't take metformin either. It rips my innards to pieces .


----------



## MarciKS

deesierra said:


> I'm type II. I can't take metformin either. It rips my innards to pieces .


same here


----------



## deesierra

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a problem with high blood sugar and my A1C is the highest it’s ever been.  Doctor says get it lower.  So I decided to try to eat less carbs and sugar, I am never very successful.  But I am trying.  Yesterday was a total failure.  Husband bought pizza.
> 
> Had a piece of leftover pizza for breakfast, a piece for lunch, a TV dinner for dinner.  6 pieces of hard candy during the day.  And a McDonalds hot fudge Sunday for dessert after dinner.  Total failure.  I get up in the morning.  I don’t feel good.  As the morning progresses I feel terrible.
> 
> I am shaking like a leaf in the wind.  I am pale, white as a sheet.  I feel faint, dizzy.  Ok.  My blood sugar must be freakishly high.  I might need to go to the doctor.  I take it-my blood sugar.
> 
> 49.  What?  49.  Seizures, coma, death.  Hmm.  I stuff my face with candy, candy, candy, and more candy.  I am a bit upset.  Diet is off for today.  I have overeaten.  Had some more candy, bought some candy, ate more candy.  Slightly worried.  For me, low blood sugar would be 80 which is normal for most people.  What the heck?



"I am shaking like a leaf in the wind.  I am pale, white as a sheet.  I feel faint, dizzy". ....all symptoms of very low blood sugar. Please look into "reactive hypoglycemia". Are you taking insulin?


----------



## mike4lorie

You need to watch everything YOU eat... You should switch your bread from white flour to dark flour... Stop eating fast foods, I eat fast foods, and my sugar just climbs till I lay down to go to bed... If you eat pizza, eat thin crust... You have to take care of yourself... Me as a diabetic 2... I know what I can eat, and what I cannot eat, and it didn't happen overnight... I'm the biggest candy fan going, but now know my limits, and I don't pass it, cuz I know it's going to cause a diabetic high... 

I too was on metformin. and it was doing my stomach in... I talked to my diabetic doctor... (if you don't have one, get one) So she put me on a drug called ozempic...  I take one shot every Friday morning around 10 am... and my diabetes has almost been perfect... Now I did have a bad week a few weeks ago... but it straightened out... If you ask your doctor, there are much better drugs out there today for diabetes... 

Now if you don't take care of your diabetes it will either take your eyes, your limbs, or kill you... or it will take everything before killing you if you take care of yourself, and watch what you eat, and keep your numbers good... you will live and enjoy life for a long time...


----------



## StarSong

Maybe @win231 will weigh in on this thread.  He's mentioned being a diabetic and seems to have the illness under pretty good control.


----------



## Devi

I'm going to repost what I said (comment #21 in this thread):

Have a relative with Type II Diabetes. She didn't deal with it at all, and ate whatever she wished. Then one day, she went into a coma and woke up in the hospital. (Luckily her husband had discovered her at home while she was in the coma.)

There's also what can happen if the blood sugar is not kept in a reasonable range. I don't want to go into it here (too icky; anyone who wants to know can look it up on the Web ), but it can result in losing body parts [like feet]. Not, in my mind, worth the tradeoff of eating donuts and other sweets.

I don't take Metformin, Glimipiride nor insulin. It's all controlled with what I eat. And occasionally I can have a treat. Sadly for me, "occasionally" doesn't mean "daily" -- ☹

This is a serious disease, not to be fooled around with. Sadly, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Treacle

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I got it down last year.  I can do it.
> 
> I usually get my 10,000 steps in, but since we moved into this house my diet has gotten bad although I’ve lost 10 pounds since the virus started, which is nearly impossible since I take daily prednisone.  I had to eat sugar to bring my blood sugar up fast or, you know, die.
> 
> What I don’t understand is, with what I ate yesterday why was my blood sugar so low.


@Aneeda72 the sentence that you wrote sums it up for me *'Well, I got it down last year. I can do it'* and you can. I think you know  what you have to do and if you have done it once you can do it again. I'm so wanting you to sort this out as best as you can because it makes me sad to think of what you are going through. I wish you well.


----------



## Aneeda72

Blood sugar 52.  Next time this happens I am go to the instant care and have them take it with their machine.  This is crazy!


----------



## Devi

Aneeda72 said:


> Blood sugar 52.  Next time this happens I am go to the instant care and have them take it with their machine.  This is crazy!



I would, Aneeda. That's awfully low. I'd also ask them what implements they'd recommend for you to use for testing (brand, which items, etc.),


----------



## gennie

I have an acquaintance with Type II.  He is fitted with one of the instant read devices so he can watch the numbers with his phone.  

He treats it like a parlor trick, deliberately not eating and allowing it to get extremely low and then eating a candy bar and to show how fast it reacts.  

Personally, I think that is a dangerous game.  I believe the goal is to keep numbers as level as possible with diet and proper meds.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Blood sugar 52.  Next time this happens I am go to the instant care and have them take it with their machine.  This is crazy!


Are you feeling the symptoms of hypoglycemia?  If it is a true reading and you drive yourself to instant care it would be extremely dangerous.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Are you feeling the symptoms of hypoglycemia?  If it is a true reading and you drive yourself to instant care it would be extremely dangerous.


Yes, and, like last time, I ate candy to bring it up, but this is nuts so next time I’ll have husband take me.  I don’t drive a whole lot and certainly not with that low a blood sugar.


----------



## Pepper

@Aneeda72 
Don't waste your time with Candy.  Drink JUICE, orange or apple.  Or, Drink a whole can of sugared soda.  Drinking the sugar goes Much Faster into your blood than eating.  Even milk will help.  Drink, don't eat!


----------



## Aneeda72

Due to my need for hip replacement surgery as soon as possible, I have switched to metformin ER, 500 mg twice a day to get my A1C lower as soon as possible.  The ER is supposed to cause less stomach issues, but I also have stopped taking a daily baby aspirin and dropped my potassium to only twice a week to help with stomach pain.

Also I was recently able to lower my intake of vitamin B12 to twice a week but since omeprazole and metformin, together, lower your B12, I think I will increase it to 3 pills a week.  Hopefully, it all goes well, I get my A1C low enough in 30 days and can get surgery in November.

I am really disappointed that I now NEED the replacement due to pain levels and the injuries to the hip.  But it’s necessary.


----------



## Pepper

You don't discuss changes in medication with your doctor?


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> You don't discuss changes in medication with your doctor?


What do you mean?  Metformin is a prescription drug and my doctor has to order it.  She has wanted me to take it all year, but I’ve refused.  But, being in horrific pain, on and off, and barely bearable pain the rest of the time, yup, I’ve switched.  Seeing pain doctor today, at the pain clinic, and getting pain pills so I can sleep.  Those spams are awful.

I can not take muscle relaxers.  @Pepper


----------



## Aneeda72

The metformin is working great so my A1C should drop rather quickly.  What’s a little more diarrhea?    Got the pain pills for my hip.  Insurance will only pay for a 15 day supply at a time and I have a prescription for two months.  What a pain to have to go back so often, just to make sure I have pills when/if I need them.

Waiting for ortho to call and set the appointment for surgery.  His receptionist promised the appointment lady would call me today, yup, nope.  He is scheduling surgery for February 2021.  I have an appointment in November so I’ll probably get surgery in March.  Wonderful.

I do so love excruciating pain for months on end.


----------



## win231

They limit the pain pills because they think you might sell them.
After a painful dental procedure, I picked up pain medication the dentist prescribed.  When it didn't help, he prescribed a stronger medication - "Hydrocodone" which I think is an opioid.  When I handed the pharmacy clerk the prescription, he said, "I'm not comfortable filling two opioid prescriptions in one day."
It was really stupid of him to give me a hard time while I was in terrible pain - my tooth, right eye socket, right ear & right side of my head were all hurting bad.  I said, "I'm not concerned with your comfort.  You can phone the dentist if you suspect I'm a drug dealer or this is a forged prescription, but don't be playing doctor when you're not a doctor; you're a pharmacy clerk & it isn't up to you whether I should take a medication. Either fill the prescription or get your supervisor."
He gave me a dirty look & filled it.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> They limit the pain pills because they think you might sell them.
> After a painful dental procedure, I picked up pain medication the dentist prescribed.  When it didn't help, he prescribed a stronger medication - "Hydrocodone" which I think is an opioid.  When I handed the pharmacy clerk the prescription, he said, "I'm not comfortable filling two opioid prescriptions in one day."
> It was really stupid of him to give me a hard time while I was in terrible pain - my tooth, right eye socket, right ear & right side of my head were all hurting bad.  I said, "I'm not concerned with your comfort.  You can phone the dentist if you suspect I'm a drug dealer or this is a forged prescription, but don't be playing doctor when you're not a doctor; you're a pharmacy clerk & it isn't up to you whether I should take a medication. Either fill the prescription or get your supervisor."
> He gave me a dirty look & filled it.


I got tramadol.  Told my pain doc I did not want anything “heavy”.  He said he wanted to give me a 
pain shot, and I wanted a pain shot, but A1C is too high.  Yup, which is why I need pills.  I don’t really think it’s my insurance but the pharmacy policy, walgreens.  I just dislike the inconvenience of it all.

 But, you could be right as well.  Either way, ugh.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> I got tramadol.  Told my pain doc I did not want anything “heavy”.  He said he wanted to give me a
> pain shot, and I wanted a pain shot, but A1C is too high.  Yup, which is why I need pills.  I don’t really think it’s my insurance but the pharmacy policy, walgreens.  I just dislike the inconvenience of it all.
> 
> But, you could be right as well.  Either way, ugh.


Years ago, at my diabetes diagnosis, my doctor wrote a prescription for insulin syringes.  At the time, I thought I needed a prescription for them.
When I got to the pharmacy, they would only give me 20 syringes - at $1.00 each.
I said, "What's wrong with you?  Only a few days worth at $1.00 each?  I don't want to keep coming back here every few days."
She said, "We're concerned that you will sell the needles on the street."
I said, "You're quite an idiot."  Then I wrote to the owner.  He apologized profusely.
Then I went online & learned I didn't need a prescription & they were around .25 each.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> Years ago, at my diabetes diagnosis, my doctor wrote a prescription for insulin syringes.  At the time, I thought I needed a prescription for them.
> When I got to the pharmacy, they would only give me 20 syringes - at $1.00 each.
> I said, "What's wrong with you?  Only a few days worth at $1.00 each?  I don't want to keep coming back here every few days."
> She said, "We're concerned that you will sell the needles on the street."
> I said, "You're quite an idiot."  Then I wrote to the owner.  He apologized profusely.
> Then I went online & learned I didn't need a prescription & they were around .25 each.


That's very interesting, Win.  I always thought needles/syringes were prescription only.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> That's very interesting, Win.  I always thought needles/syringes were prescription only.


They are in my state.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I got it down last year.  I can do it.
> 
> I usually get my 10,000 steps in, but since we moved into this house my diet has gotten bad although I’ve lost 10 pounds since the virus started, which is nearly impossible since I take daily prednisone.  I had to eat sugar to bring my blood sugar up fast or, you know, die.
> 
> What I don’t understand is, with what I ate yesterday why was my blood sugar so low.


Prednisone raises blood sugar, is whomever prescribed it aware of your bad diabetes?
Gotta change your diet,eating like that is a disaster. What’s 49?


----------



## Aneeda72

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Prednisone raises blood sugar, is whomever prescribed it aware of your bad diabetes?
> Gotta change your diet,eating like that is a disaster. What’s 49?


I have Addison’s disease  without prednisone I die.  I have been in Addison crisis, no fun at all.  Yes, my doctors are aware.  Yes, I am aware I need to change my diet and have done so.  49 was my blood sugar reading.  I am having some low readings.


----------



## win231

Pepper said:


> They are in my state.


That's really awful for people who need them.  Anything that's a prescription has an outrageous price.


----------



## Pepper

win231 said:


> That's really awful for people who need them.  Anything that's a prescription has an outrageous price.


State doesn't want junkies having clean needles I guess.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> State doesn't want junkies having clean needles I guess.


Actually, in many states “junkies” are given clean needles, and in some states a safe place to “use”.  It is, I believe, a different kind of syringe that diabetics use.  Diabetic syringes are prescription here as well.


----------



## Pepper

Whenever I've found needles in the street, they were always the same type I use.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Whenever I've found needles in the street, they were always the same type I use.


The needles I was given for insulin, which I could not inject into myself and still can’t, were short.  The ones I see in the street have long needles on them, like the ones they use to take blood.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

Your husband needs to learn the things he shouldn't be doing, like bringing home pizza to a diabetic. Or at least bring home the right pizza. Did you know an entire half of a thin crust pizza is 75 carbs? I can eat a half pizza (I don't, just sayin') and drink water or a diet pop and still be within my dinnertime carb limit.

When my wife wants to get 'X' for dinner, I look it up on line. We love hamburgers from a certain local restaurant. Carbs are about 40, so instead of fries, I get the salad bar. You can go to the restaurant or manufacturer's website and look up nutrition. There are a million ways to cut back without feeling like you cut back. At home, I put a full size burger on a slider bun for half the carbs.

Whole wheat or dark bread is no advantage unless it's whole grain. Your body processes that differently and helps to avoid sugar spikes.

Want something sweet? Looks for products with Erythritol. It is the only sugar alcohol recognized by the diabetes association as zero carbs, they go right through you. You can subtract all of the carbs from Erythritol from the total. Check out Swerve's website. They have tons of fantastic recipes using Erythritol as a sweetener.

Learning to read the labels is important. The dark heading for Total Carbs is the grand total. All of the lighter headings under it like fiber, soluble fiber, sugar, and added sugar are part of that total. You can subtract half the carbs from fiber if they're more than 5, anything less is splitting hairs. Stay away from added sugar. Your body processes naturally occurring sugar like in what's in fruits and berries over time. Added sugars go directly into your bloodstream. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. They will cause sugar spikes. My limit is supposed to be 2 grams of added sugar per day. 

My carb goal for snacks is 15. That's a small apple, half of a large banana, etc. Count anything that will fit in your hand as 15 grams of carbs, like a cup of mashed potatoes at dinner, or a small baked potato.

Spending some time online researching these things will get you on a *'can do' *track. Instead of being depressed over what you can't eat, you'll find the things you can eat will surprise you.

Lastly, I'll say it again. Your husband needs to learn too. It's important those around you support your efforts.


----------



## Aneeda72

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Your husband needs to learn the things he shouldn't be doing, like bringing home pizza to a diabetic. Or at least bring home the right pizza. Did you know an entire half of a thin crust pizza is 75 carbs? I can eat a half pizza (I don't, just sayin') and drink water or a diet pop and still be within my dinnertime carb limit.
> 
> When my wife wants to get 'X' for dinner, I look it up on line. We love hamburgers from a certain local restaurant. Carbs are about 40, so instead of fries, I get the salad bar. You can go to the restaurant or manufacturer's website and look up nutrition. There are a million ways to cut back without feeling like you cut back. At home, I put a full size burger on a slider bun for half the carbs.
> 
> Whole wheat or dark bread is no advantage unless it's whole grain. Your body processes that differently and helps to avoid sugar spikes.
> 
> Want something sweet? Looks for products with Erythritol. It is the only sugar alcohol recognized by the diabetes association as zero carbs, they go right through you. You can subtract all of the carbs from Erythritol from the total. Check out Swerve's website. They have tons of fantastic recipes using Erythritol as a sweetener.
> 
> Learning to read the labels is important. The dark heading for Total Carbs is the grand total. All of the lighter headings under it like fiber, soluble fiber, sugar, and added sugar are part of that total. You can subtract half the carbs from fiber if they're more than 5, anything less is splitting hairs. Stay away from added sugar. Your body processes naturally occurring sugar like in what's in fruits and berries over time. Added sugars go directly into your bloodstream. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. They will cause sugar spikes. My limit is supposed to be 2 grams of added sugar per day.
> 
> My carb goal for snacks is 15. That's a small apple, half of a large banana, etc. Count anything that will fit in your hand as 15 grams of carbs, like a cup of mashed potatoes at dinner, or a small baked potato.
> 
> Spending some time online researching these things will get you on a *'can do' *track. Instead of being depressed over what you can't eat, you'll find the things you can eat will surprise you.
> 
> Lastly, I'll say it again. Your husband needs to learn too. It's important those around you support your efforts.


Good advice.  My husband is also a diabetic and eats whatever he wants since he takes metformin and it controls his sugar.  His A1C is 6.  Mine is 8.5 on tragenta.  As I said, I’ve switched to metformin which is already helping with my blood sugar.  I have banned candy from the house.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

Aneeda72 said:


> Good advice.  My husband is also a diabetic and *eats whatever he wants since he takes metformin *and it controls his sugar.  His A1C is 6.  Mine is 8.5 on tragenta.  As I said, I’ve switched to metformin which is already helping with my blood sugar.  I have banned candy from the house.


And that right there is the biggest problem. My doctor said that most people do that exact thing, and it's the wrong thing. This is a direct quote from my last visit:

_"Most people don't want to do what needs to be done. They just want to keep eating what they have been eating, not exercising, and take the medicine."_

As for me, I am beating it. My 6 month checkup is one month form now, and he fully expects to take me off the metformin. Between weight loss, exercise, and diet, my body should be able to do it on it's own. The other advantages to these changes are too numerous to count.

This is a mindset, a lifestyle change. My doctor said he wished I could come in and speak with new diabetes patients to let them know it can be done. I told him it didn't make any difference what I said, if someone doesn't want to, they aren't going to.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> The needles I was given for insulin, which I could not inject into myself and still can’t, were short.  The ones I see in the street have long needles on them, like the ones they use to take blood.


Being in Utah, obviously you live on a different street.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Being in Utah, obviously you live on a different street.


Well, I would assume so but can you ever be sure, at our age, where you are?


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I would assume so but can you ever be sure, at our age, where you are?


I check my GPS!


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> I check my GPS!


See, there is the problem.  I don’t have GPS, just a failing memory and the ability to get easily lost so I might have seen the needles on your street, my street, or someone else’s street.  I just don’t know.


----------



## Pecos

This thread has been an eye-opener for me. I had no idea how difficult it is to deal with this health issue. Those who are dealing with it now have a much greater level of sympathy from me.

Now I feel a greater urgency to periodically ask my son how well he is controlling his blood sugar. He is 57 and told me that he is pre-diabetic. But the last time I visited him the ice cream vendor came by and delivered several gallons of ice cream and he placed another order for the next week. I don't think that he tries to watch his diet. His daily trips to Starbucks are probably not helping either. (Unfortunately he is on the West Coast and I am in South Carolina.)


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> This thread has been an eye-opener for me. I had no idea how difficult it is to deal with this health issue. Those who are dealing with it now have a much greater level of sympathy from me.
> 
> Now I feel a greater urgency to periodically ask my son how well he is controlling his blood sugar. He is 57 and told me that he is pre-diabetic. But the last time I visited him the ice cream vendor came by and delivered several gallons of ice cream and he placed another order for the next week. I don't think that he tries to watch his diet. His daily trips to Starbucks are probably not helping either. (Unfortunately he is on the West Coast and I am in South Carolina.)


You might be wrong.  He does probably, to a certain extent, watch his diet.  Telling himself he can not have bread, rice, beans so he can have ice cream, or it might be some other favorite treat or something else he does without.  Or the ice cream is for someone else and he will only taste it.

The excuses we give ourselves are endless, the struggle is endless.  My husband downplayed my diabetes and refused to believe it was a problem.  Then he became diabetic, takes meds, and refuses to believe it’s a problem.

I found that the older I get the harder it is to gain control over the disease. My will power is low, I like carbs and sweets.  The older I get  the less I care about health issues.  The closer death approaches the more I want to have what I want to have.  Do I want to die without having ice cream?  Sadly, no.

It is my awful hip injuries, and the absolute need of a hip replacement, that forces me to get my A1C down.  Otherwise, I would not care.  Even so, it is hard.  (Edited a couple places that I left words out).


----------



## win231

Pecos said:


> This thread has been an eye-opener for me. I had no idea how difficult it is to deal with this health issue. Those who are dealing with it now have a much greater level of sympathy from me.
> 
> Now I feel a greater urgency to periodically ask my son how well he is controlling his blood sugar. He is 57 and told me that he is pre-diabetic. But the last time I visited him the ice cream vendor came by and delivered several gallons of ice cream and he placed another order for the next week. I don't think that he tries to watch his diet. His daily trips to Starbucks are probably not helping either. (Unfortunately he is on the West Coast and I am in South Carolina.)


"Several gallons of ice cream?"  When's the party?
He knows how to enjoy life, but his poor pancreas is going through some difficult times.........


----------



## C'est Moi

Aneeda72 said:


> I found that the older I get the harder it is to gain control over the disease. My will power is low, I like carbs and sweets.  The older I get  the less I care about health issues.  The closer death approaches the more I want to have what I want to have.  Do I want to die without having ice cream?  Sadly, no.


How about asking yourself if you'd like to die without your eyesight or your feet.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am diabetes type 2; I find it fairly easy to control my particular case but everyone is different.  I have a good salad every day with baby spinach and cauliflower and celery topped with EVOO and Balsamic Vinegar.  I watch the portion sizes on things carefully and the carbohydrate content choosing things with less carbs.  I have had this for 2 years and my A1C is now 5.6 when it was 7.2 when diagnosed.  I have lost about 20 pounds so far, roo.   I do have some sweets and higher carbs things at times but not all the time.  I know as time goes on my diabetes may get worse as it's a progressive disease but I am not at that point in time yet...thank God.

It's an individual thing that one has to learn to control on their own with the help of a diabetes educator-which I had-and doctor.  I take my blood levels most days.  I keep a journal.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

C'est Moi said:


> How about asking yourself if you'd like to die without your eyesight or your feet.


My paternal grandmother lost both legs to Type II. That was a long while back before they knew as much about it as they do now. Still, I can recall her sitting there in her chair with no legs due to this mystery (to me) disease. Then dad got it later in life, and he ended up with neuropathy in his feet. I ignored the pre-diabetic thing for years, but once my A1C hit 9.4 I got serious. 

I checked my blood sugar this morning for the first time in weeks. Since it rarely goes above 97 anymore I don't check regularly. It was 85. My target per the doc is <110.  

Hey, at least dad got to eat cookies laced with pot for his neuropathy. Not bad at the tender age of 98!


----------



## Aneeda72

C'est Moi said:


> How about asking yourself if you'd like to die without your eyesight or your feet.


, I do like you, right for the heart wound, no holding back.  @C’est Moi.  No, I would not want to be blind but I am not even close to that issue due to my diabetes.  I do have an eye problem, tumors growing on the nerve.  

I agreed to have them stripped off one eye.  He wants to do the other as well.  But I’ve refused.  The surgery itself can cause blindness if the scalpel slips etc.  I don’t want to take the chance.  Caring for the eye after surgery was confusing, difficult, and traumatic.

When you start getting blood sugars in the 500’s then you are in real trouble; or an A1C of 9 or higher as was explained to me by my doctor.  When my SIL was in the hospital, my brother had blood sugars of 500.  I urged him to go to the ER/hospital.  He refused.  He is now sight impaired.  I am diabetic, but I am not stupid.

As for my feet, no problems from a diabetic viewpoint, but, hey, I honestly appreciate your concern.  But I have a great many medical issues.  As I said, lots, DNR/DNI.


----------



## Aneeda72

I watch what I eat.  I keep a food diary.  I take my meds.  I see the doctor probably more frequently and longer than any on this forum or possibly in the world .  If my feet fall off, they fall off, at least the pain from arthritis will then become imaginary.   I am sick and tired of being sick and tired.

And, yes, I am most certainly going to eat ice cream when I want, in moderation.  It is about quality of life, it’s not about living as long as you can in extreme pain.  In 2018, I was hospitalized twice.  The second time, a week after the first, I was semi conscious for 2 weeks, and unaware of my condition.

I could have stayed that way the rest of my life.  The doctors didn’t know what was wrong, couldn’t “fix” it, and one day I simply was there again and it was over.  I lost 30 Lbs as I was tube fed into my intestine as my stomach had stopped functioning.

Diabetes is a serious disorder, but I have worst problems.


----------



## StarSong

C'est Moi said:


> How about asking yourself if you'd like to die without your eyesight or your feet.


Amen.  A number of relatives and friends in the generation above me lost their kidney function and had to go for dialysis a few times a week, lost their vision, and/or had pieces of their feet and legs hacked off over time.  I was astonished by how often they shrugged off "cheating" with high carbs and desserts.  Sad to say, their bodies were keeping score and eventually the piper had to be paid.    

Now it's showing up more and more in the Boomer generation.  There's so much diabetes in my extended family that I'm on tenterhooks waiting for results whenever I get glucose tolerance and A1C tests done.


----------



## Pepper

@Aneeda72 
That's precisely what my various doctors say about me:  "You've got a lot of issues."  In moderation, if you love it, eat your ice cream.  Enjoy.  Mangia.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Amen.  A number of relatives and friends in the generation above me lost their kidney function and had to go for dialysis a few times a week, lost their vision, and/or had pieces of their feet and legs hacked off over time.  I was astonished by how often they shrugged off "cheating" with high carbs and desserts.  Sad to say, their bodies were keeping score and eventually the piper had to be paid.
> 
> Now it's showing up more and more in the Boomer generation.  There's so much diabetes in my extended family that I'm on tenterhooks waiting for results whenever I get glucose tolerance and A1C tests done.


Yup, I understand.  But I had a family kidney disease before I became diabetic.  I was born with a kidney in my right front lower abdomen and it’s tube to my bladder went up, twisted around my spinal cord, and went down into my bladder.  Pain, years and years of pain, as a child, back pain and stomach aches.   Beaten for those “fake” stomach aches and back issues.

The condition was discovered on 1970.  The kidney failed in 1985 and was removed, again before I became diabetic.  Yes, tons of horror diabetes stories.  But I have tons of non diabetic horror stories.  I am sorry @StarSong that you, as do I, have a genetic disposition towards diabetes.
Hopefully you won’t get it.

I am in stage 3 kidney failure with the other kidney, not related to my diabetes.   Neither of my birth children are diabetic, both have kidney disease as it is passed through the mother.  . If only I had known, if only medical science had caught up,  But it still has not.

I refuse to become my brother, who while staying in almost always, has been tested twice for the virus.  I asked him, how on earth could you have got it?  He replied, Idk, just want to make sure I don’t have it.  He’s an idiot.


----------



## StarSong

Oh my goodness @Aneeda72.  How awful that must have been during your childhood and throughout your life.   I cannot imagine a life with years and years of physical pain.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Oh my goodness @Aneeda72.  How awful that must have been during your childhood and throughout your life.   I cannot imagine a life with years and years of physical pain.


Thanks.  I was truly glad when it was removed.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Thanks.  I was truly glad when it was removed.


I bet so.   ♥


----------



## win231

For those who need syringes without being ripped off, my sister & I get mine here:
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...=2ahUKEwjYxor2zbDsAhVGIDQIHQEfCRwQ0Qx6BAglEAE

https://diabetessupplies4less.com/


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> For those who need syringes without being ripped off, my sister & I get mine here:
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...=2ahUKEwjYxor2zbDsAhVGIDQIHQEfCRwQ0Qx6BAglEAE
> 
> https://diabetessupplies4less.com/


What brand of tester and strips do you use, Win?


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> What brand of tester and strips do you use, Win?


"Embrace."  They are also less than 1/4 the cost of other brands & just as accurate.  I tested them several times against the pricey "One Touch."


----------



## Aneeda72

deesierra said:


> "I am shaking like a leaf in the wind.  I am pale, white as a sheet.  I feel faint, dizzy". ....all symptoms of very low blood sugar. Please look into "reactive hypoglycemia". Are you taking insulin?


 No


----------



## Aneeda72

Had my A1C today 7.9 down from 8.5.  But hip replacement surgery is canceled till summer at least due to COVID 19.

Bought a Libre2 then realized I have iphone 7 and it needs iphone8.  Sometimes I feel like I left my brain on a park bench.  Can’t afford to buy a dog let alone a new iPhone.  So I will buy the reader, have ordered one.

Discussed more testing on my stomach, oh, joy.


----------



## Jules

Maybe you can find a good phone plan for a pittance.  They’re trying to entice you.  

Sorry your hip replacement surgery is postponed for so long.


----------



## Butterfly

Someone above mentioned xylitol as a good alternative to sugar as a sweetener.  

Be aware that many people, myself included, react very negatively to sugar alcohols and they can cause terrible GI reactions, and I do mean TERRIBLE.  My doc told me that sugar alcohol intake is one of the first things he looks for in people with sudden onset severe gastritis.  I had no idea I was eating any xylitol -- turns out it was in sugarless gum I was chewing most days.  Stopped the gum, and the gastritis disappeared very quickly and never came back.


----------



## Robert59

My girlfriend's BG was 559 after drinking two large glasses of sweet tea, She also ate a salad but the salad didn't cause this. Her meter came back with large letters saying HI.


----------



## gennie

Robert59 said:


> My girlfriend's BG was 559 after drinking two large glasses of sweet tea, She also ate a salad but the salad didn't cause this. Her meter came back with large letters saying HI.


So maybe her body was telling her to switch to unsweetened tea?  Being diabetic does call for sacrifice.


----------



## Devi

Hmm. I'd tell her to talk to her doctor immediately, as 559 is way out of range. This isn't the place for medical discussions, and I'm no doctor, but I am Diabetic Type II.


----------



## Pepper

559 is dangerous, like losing your toes or fingers dangerous.


----------



## Aneeda72

Devi said:


> Hmm. I'd tell her to talk to her doctor immediately, as 559 is way out of range. This isn't the place for medical discussions, and I'm no doctor, but I am Diabetic Type II.


I agree.  Sugars that high can blind you or cause vision damage.  How do I know?  Happened to my brother.


----------



## Devi

Thanks, @Aneeda72. I'd actually recommend getting him to the hospital emergency ward.


----------



## Aneeda72

Devi said:


> Thanks, @Aneeda72. I'd actually recommend getting him to the hospital emergency ward.


That’s what I told my brother when he said his sugar was 500 and he refused to go.  Now his sight is damaged and he can’t drive at night at all.  It also can damage your kidneys.


----------



## Aneeda72

Since my hip surgery was canceled I am switching from metformin back to Tradjenta.  Metformin causes increase stomach issues even though it did bring my A1C down.  With the Libre2 I can take my blood sugar every two hours and keep a check on it.

I had an egg McMuffin for breakfast today and my blood sugar was 168 two hours later, so acceptable, not great, but acceptable.  I am having a hard time finding a bread so I think I will get some English muffins tomorrow and see how the work in general with my blood sugar.

As I said before, this is what is like about the Libre2.  It lets me drill down on what I can eat and not eat.


----------



## win231

Pepper said:


> 559 is dangerous, like losing your toes or fingers dangerous.


Only if it stays that high for a long time.
A few years ago, after a dentist did an incompetent incomplete root canal & the infection quickly spread, my blood sugar was at 705.  I had to be treated for sepsis due to the infection.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Since my hip surgery was canceled I am switching from metformin back to Tradjenta.  Metformin causes increase stomach issues even though it did bring my A1C down.  With the Libre2 I can take my blood sugar every two hours and keep a check on it.
> 
> I had an egg McMuffin for breakfast today and my blood sugar was 168 two hours later, so acceptable, not great, but acceptable.  I am having a hard time finding a bread so I think I will get some English muffins tomorrow and see how the work in general with my blood sugar.
> 
> As I said before, this is what is like about the Libre2.  It lets me drill down on what I can eat and not eat.


Well, if you can eat anything made with flour, you're lucky.  168 is great after any bread.  I've tested non diabetics at their request after a bagel & they're usually around 150, though they're back down to the 90's 2 hours later.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Well, if you can eat anything made with flour, you're lucky.  168 is great after any bread.  I've tested non diabetics at their request after a bagel & they're usually around 150, though they're back down to the 90's 2 hours later.


I was 275 two hours after I ate a whole raisin bagel.  Two hours after a half bagel I was 150.  Part, if not all of my problem, is the gastroparesis. I have some to realize this with the aid of the Libre2 whereas I just suspected it before.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Only if it stays that high for a long time.
> A few years ago, after a dentist did an incompetent incomplete root canal & the infection quickly spread, my blood sugar was at 705.


After a back pain shot doctor says don’t even bother checking your blood sugar as it will be way too high.


----------



## Pepper

Yes, when the body is traumatized blood glucose will explode.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> After a back pain shot doctor says don’t even bother checking your blood sugar as it will be way too high.


I've heard about steroid medication causing blood sugar to spike.  Was that shot a steroid?


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I've heard about steroid medication causing blood sugar to spike.  Was that shot a steroid?


Yup


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a problem with high blood sugar and my A1C is the highest it’s ever been.  Doctor says get it lower.  So I decided to try to eat less carbs and sugar, I am never very successful.  But I am trying.  Yesterday was a total failure.  Husband bought pizza.
> 
> Had a piece of leftover pizza for breakfast, a piece for lunch, a TV dinner for dinner.  6 pieces of hard candy during the day.  And a McDonalds hot fudge Sunday for dessert after dinner.  Total failure.  I get up in the morning.  I don’t feel good.  As the morning progresses I feel terrible.
> 
> I am shaking like a leaf in the wind.  I am pale, white as a sheet.  I feel faint, dizzy.  Ok.  My blood sugar must be freakishly high.  I might need to go to the doctor.  I take it-my blood sugar.
> 
> 49.  What?  49.  Seizures, coma, death.  Hmm.  I stuff my face with candy, candy, candy, and more candy.  I am a bit upset.  Diet is off for today.  I have overeaten.  Had some more candy, bought some candy, ate more candy.  Slightly worried.  For me, low blood sugar would be 80 which is normal for most people.  What the heck?


When I read that you were dizzy and shaking I figured it was probably low not high blood sugar. 49 is waaaay too low. I start to feel week and shakey if mine goes below 96. Thank God you didn't wind up in the hospital. It's hard to kick the carb and sweets habits. In fact I came to this Health category to ask for ideas myself on how people who are doing well are managing. But I kind of feel, if you can't enjoy your food...what can you enjoy?! Especially during these times.

Do you keep track of what you eat and how it affects your blood sugars? I've created a spreadsheet to do so. It gives me a picture of which meals do me best. Also there have been surprises...I find that things I thought would cause high results actually yielded lower results (and sometimes the opposite). If I may ask...what was your A1C?


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> When I read that you were dizzy and shaking I figured it was probably low not high blood sugar. 49 is waaaay too low. I start to feel week and shakey if mine goes below 96. Thank God you didn't wind up in the hospital. It's hard to kick the carb and sweets habits. In fact I came to this Health category to ask for ideas myself on how people who are doing well are managing. But I kind of feel, if you can't enjoy your food...what can you enjoy?! Especially during these times.
> 
> Do you keep track of what you eat and how it affects your blood sugars? I've created a spreadsheet to do so. It gives me a picture of which meals do me best. Also there have been surprises...I find that things I thought would cause high results actually yielded lower results (and sometimes the opposite). If I may ask...what was your A1C?


My A1C was 8.5.   Now it is 7.9.  Anything under 8 and I can have surgery.  But I have, as I said, returned to Tradjenta as metformin was making my stomach hurt more.  I have got to main that level.  The Libre2 is really going to help so very glad I got it.

Had Cheerios for breakfast, blood sugar after 2 hours 154.  Acceptable.  Idk how to do a spread sheet but in January I am going to start forcing myself to keep track of what I eat if my sugars start to drift upwards.  The Libre2 has an auto logbook and graft.  My late next summer I should be able to get a better iPhone and track on there.

The dexicom app is better than the Libre2 app so I might switch at that time.  Right now it does not matter as I have to use the reader.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> My A1C was 8.5.   Now it is 7.9.  Anything under 8 and I can have surgery.  But I have, as I said, returned to Tradjenta as metformin was making my stomach hurt more.  I have got to main that level.  The Libre2 is really going to help so very glad I got it.
> 
> Had Cheerios for breakfast, blood sugar after 2 hours 154.  Acceptable.  Idk how to do a spread sheet but in January I am going to start forcing myself to keep track of what I eat if my sugars start to drift upwards.  The Libre2 has an auto logbook and graft.  My late next summer I should be able to get a better iPhone and track on there.
> 
> The dexicom app is better than the Libre2 app so I might switch at that time.  Right now it does not matter as I have to use the reader.


I'm not familiar with either of those apps.  Good job in bringing that number down, now keep going! I was pleasantly surprised to find that Golden cheese blintzes, which I love with a couple of strips of turkey burger (which I substitute for sausage), topped with agave gives me a good reading (around 123). I'll be looking at old spreadsheets to review what other meals gave good readings. I've only ever taken Metformin, Jardiance and Nateglinide, all pills. I was only on Jardiance briefly but I don't remember why that med was stopped.


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not familiar with either of those apps.  Good job in bringing that number down, now keep going! I was pleasantly surprised to find that Golden cheese blintzes, which I love with a couple of strips of turkey burger (which I substitute for sausage), topped with agave gives me a good reading (around 123). I'll be looking at old spreadsheets to review what other meals gave good readings. I've only ever taken Metformin, Jardiance and Nateglinide, all pills. I was only on Jardiance briefly but I don't remember why that med was stopped.


The metformin really helps but can’t keep taking it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> The metformin really helps but can’t keep taking it.


You're not the first who has said that. In fact I know a couple of people who refuse to take it at all.


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're not the first who has said that. In fact I know a couple of people who refuse to take it at all.


But isn’t it great to know you can eat the cheese blintzes?  I feel that way about Cheerois.


----------



## Devi

Well, they have me on a slightly different program, where I take Glimipiride once a day. It seems to work to hold the blood sugar in range.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Aneeda72  "It is my awful hip injuries, and the absolute need of a hip replacement, that forces me to get my A1C down. Otherwise, I would not care."
There are more reasons to care besides the need for surgery. I read and have heard reports that state an A1C of 8 and above increases the risk for blindness, kidney failure as well as lead to amputations. That is very scary.  My grand uncle had to have his leg amputated in the latter part of his life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aneeda72 said:


> But isn’t it great to know you can eat the cheese blintzes?  I feel that way about Cheerois.


Yes, it is great about the cheese blintzes but lately we've been having trouble finding them!  I looked, my son went once and looked, then my DIL looked when she went shopping. She said they only had the blueberry blintzes. We went to two different Shoprites. I love my Cheerios. I used to eat them about three days a week but found they caused my blood sugars to be higher than I'd like. Recently I cut back on the proportion and that helped. 

Also I want to respond to a question you had asked in another thread, which I have not been able to find again. I saw it when I perused the forum on my tablet. I prefer to respond when I'm at my desktop. Anyway, you had asked what I used (rubbing) alcohol for.  Well my husband used to like a rubdown with it. I sometimes use it to disinfect certain items. And after COVID when I was unable to find disinfectant spray, I made my own by combining Lysol diluted to disinfectant strength combined with 70% alcohol.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> es, it is great about the cheese blintzes but lately we've been having trouble finding them! I looked, my son went once and looked, then my DIL looked when she went shopping. She said they only had the blueberry blintzes. We went to two different Shoprites. I love my Cheerios. I used to eat them about three days a week but found they caused my blood sugars to be higher than I'd like. Recently I cut back on the proportion and that helped.


Why not make your own cheese blintzes (with less sugar)?  They freeze beautifully, by the way!


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aneeda72  "It is my awful hip injuries, and the absolute need of a hip replacement, that forces me to get my A1C down. Otherwise, I would not care."
> There are more reasons to care besides the need for surgery. I read and have heard reports that state an A1C of 8 and above are more likely to cause blindness, kidney failure as well as lead to amputations. That is very scary.  My grand uncle had to have his leg amputated in the latter part of his life.


I have been in kidney failure long before I became diabetic.  I was born with a pelvic kidney.  The tube from that pelvic went from by kidney up into my back, wrapped around my spine, and descended into my bladder.  When it began to fail, well, the pain was horrific.

While “failed” kidneys are usually left in place, mine had to be removed, in 1985.  The backup of urine had caused internal burns to the kidney.  As for the space in my back, where that kidney was supposed to be, my intestine has herniated into that space.  . One of my many intestinal issues.

My kidney failure is genetic family kidney disease.  Both my children, who are not diabetic, have kidney disease passed on my me.  One of many things I have to feel guilty about.  Although, I had no way of knowing this information before medical science caught up to present times.  I get my eyes checked, my eye issues are also separate from the diabetes.

I am in stage 3 kidney failure with my remaining kidney.  One of my major concerns over my son’s COVID-19 was and is his kidneys.  Had I known about my medical conditions when I was younger, I probably would not have had any birth children. Due to the birth defects my daughter was born with, she decided not to have birth children.

You, of course, are right about the level of my A1C and the effect of diabetes on the body.  I am a stress eater and I always am under a great deal of stress.  I appreciate your concern.  I have a great many serious medical conditions, a lot of internal birth defects like the kidney, that I have no control over.


----------



## Aneeda72

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes, it is great about the cheese blintzes but lately we've been having trouble finding them!  I looked, my son went once and looked, then my DIL looked when she went shopping. She said they only had the blueberry blintzes. We went to two different Shoprites. I love my Cheerios. I used to eat them about three days a week but found they caused my blood sugars to be higher than I'd like. Recently I cut back on the proportion and that helped.
> 
> Also I want to respond to a question you had asked in another thread, which I have not been able to find again. I saw it when I perused the forum on my tablet. I prefer to respond when I'm at my desktop. Anyway, you had asked what I used (rubbing) alcohol for.  Well my husband used to like a rubdown with it. I sometimes use it to disinfect certain items. And after COVID when I was unable to find disinfectant spray, I made my own by combining Lysol diluted to disinfectant strength combined with 70% alcohol.


Oh, yes, remember asking about that.  I bought a small bottle of alcohol about 5 years ago to clean the fitbit connection, , I’ve probably used a tablespoon of it, so I was very curious about this.  Thanks.


----------



## Aneeda72

I have been super anxious about removing the Libre2.  I have watched several videos and everyone has red skin.  Since I have fragile skin, I am more and more afraid of hurting my skin.  I decided to remove the device this morning, about a day a d a half early.

One video suggested soaking it in baby oil to dissolve the sticky on the tape.  I pour the baby oil on the side to let it run under, waited 5 minutes, repeated.  It came right off, no damage at all.  . I am such a baby.  I think the people with damaged skin just pull their Device off without using the oil.

I am not reply the next one till January.  You are not supposed to wear it during X-ray, cscans, etc.  I have my endoscopy on the 22 and don’t want to have it on then.

I am pretty discouraged.

Having been made very aware of my blood sugar by the Libre2.  I noticed it has this effect on everyone I read about.  It is discouraging to constantly see high numbers when you are eating as few carbs as possible.  I also learned, that due to my gastroparesis, my blood sugar can and does spike at any time.

If I get up at 2am to use the restroom and have not eaten since 3pm or sometimes since noon, my blood sugar might be 234 or higher as food just sits in my stomach.  This is bittersweet knowledge since I suspected and had read this was a major portion of my blood sugar problem, incredibly slow digestion. 

In any event, I will try it again in January.


----------



## Pepper

Making your last meal for the day at noon, or 3pm is a Bad Idea.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Making your last meal for the day at noon, or 3pm is a Bad Idea.


Nope, doctors don’t want me eating after 3pm


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, doctors don’t want me eating after 3pm


What's the logic behind that?  Doesn't seem healthy


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> What's the logic behind that?  Doesn't seem healthy


I have moderate to severe gastroparesis.  My stomach empties extremely slowly and I have to be very careful about how much food is in my stomach in the evening.  In 2018, I was hospitalized for vomiting for two and half weeks.  I lost 35 pounds in that time period.

My stomach had stopped functioning.  I was tube fed into my intestine, semi conscious, and throwing up, apparently.  They never found a definite diagnosis even though I had a team of doctors and was in a teaching hospital.  One day the vomiting stopped.  Next day I woke completely up.  Next day I was discharged.

I am currently having severe stomach issues again and have lost 20 pounds since March.  This will be the third cycle of stomach issues and weight loss.  Since I am on prednisone, I should not lose weight at all.  So idk what to tell you except, I am not supposed to eat after 3 in the afternoon.

But sometimes my stomach refuses food after lunch, and even though I am hungry I don’t dare eat.  The constant throwing up semi conscious thing was not fun.  Plus there were other connected issues that were not fun either so want to avoid that issue.


----------



## win231

Digestion issues are often very difficult to diagnose.  I have friends who stopped seeing doctors after several years of misdiagnoses & treatments for what they never had.
Additionally, I've asked my doctor why I'm always hungry & always cold unless it's at least 85 degrees.  All she's able to tell me is, "Your thyroid is normal."


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Digestion issues are often very difficult to diagnose.  I have friends who stopped seeing doctors after several years of misdiagnoses & treatments for what they never had.
> Additionally, I've asked my doctor why I'm always hungry & always cold unless it's at least 85 degrees.  All she's able to tell me is, "Your thyroid is normal."


Well, @win231 i have stopped seeing a few specialist because they were not, in my opinion, very special. Just collect my money, year after year.  But, I have a great many things wrong with my digestive system so I have to see the docs about it.

. I have four growths on my thyroid, I get an ultrasound every year.  Two are consider “suspicious” so they get biopsies every other year.  As I’ve said, my medical issues are endless.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Why not make your own cheese blintzes (with less sugar)?  They freeze beautifully, by the way!


I hate to cook Star and I especially hate the prep. Plus my kitchen (a kitchenette really) is quite small with not much counter space so I don't like spending too much time in there. If I make it, it has to be quick and easy. Oh and did I mention...I HATE to cook! LOL


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> Why not make your own cheese blintzes (with less sugar)?  They freeze beautifully, by the way!


I wish I could eat cheese blintzes, but 2 small ones have 37 gms sugar - compared to a 12-oz soft drink at 39 gms.  Not good for diabetes, unless he/she could eat one bite (which I find very difficult).
The problem is not the cheese, which is very low in sugar; it's the flour, which is a highly-processed carb that spikes blood sugar.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> I wish I could eat cheese blintzes, but 2 small ones have 37 gms sugar - compared to a 12-oz soft drink at 39 gms.  Not good for diabetes, unless he/she could eat one bite (which I find very difficult).
> The problem is not the cheese, which is very low in sugar; it's the flour, which is a highly-processed carb that spikes blood sugar.


Good point.  Almond flour wouldn't create the delectable crepes wrapping the blintzes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

win231 said:


> I wish I could eat cheese blintzes, but 2 small ones have 37 gms sugar - compared to a 12-oz soft drink at 39 gms.  Not good for diabetes, unless he/she could eat one bite (which I find very difficult).
> The problem is not the cheese, which is very low in sugar; it's the flour, which is a highly-processed carb that spikes blood sugar.


Win..I don't know what kind of cheese blintzes you're eating but the Golden brand only has 5 grams sugar per blintz. One blintz is considered a serving. I know for a man that's probably not enough food. I'll eat another protein source with my one blintz.
https://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/golden/cheese-blintzes


----------



## win231

OneEyedDiva said:


> Win..I don't know what kind of cheese blintzes you're eating but the Golden brand only has 5 grams sugar per blintz. One blintz is considered a serving. I know for a man that's probably not enough food. I'll eat another protein source with my one blintz.
> https://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/golden/cheese-blintzes


Just a FYI (not telling you or anyone what they should eat):

When you read food labels, keep in mind that food manufacturers are permitted to deceive consumers when it comes to sugar content.
Nutritionists are well aware that the sugar is part of the Carbohydrate, but the FDA allows them to list it separately because if the sugar & carbs are separated, the sugar will be lower & that helps to sell the product, and eat more of it & buy it more often.  Which is why some people (myself included) say the "F" in "FDA" stands for "Fraud."

The nutrition label on the Golden brand indicates 13 gms carbohydrates per blintz, which (when you eat it) is 13 gms sugar.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

win231 said:


> Just a FYI (not telling you or anyone what they should eat):
> 
> When you read food labels, keep in mind that food manufacturers are permitted to deceive consumers when it comes to sugar content.
> Nutritionists are well aware that the sugar is part of the Carbohydrate, but the FDA allows them to list it separately because if the sugar & carbs are separated, the sugar will be lower & that helps to sell the product, and eat more of it & buy it more often.  Which is why some people (myself included) say the "F" in "FDA" stands for "Fraud."
> 
> The nutrition label on the Golden brand indicates 13 gms carbohydrates per blintz, which (when you eat it) is 13 gms sugar.


Yes I understand that the carbs convert to sugar, so I get what you are saying.  For me though, I get good BS readings after I eat blintzes..way better than cold cereal which I used to eat every other day. I may have one blintz a week. Also I stopped putting jelly on the blintzes and use agave instead. Agave doesn't raise my blood sugars. I agree that the FDA should be dong more to protect us.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> Just a FYI (not telling you or anyone what they should eat):
> 
> When you read food labels, keep in mind that food manufacturers are permitted to deceive consumers when it comes to sugar content.
> Nutritionists are well aware that the sugar is part of the Carbohydrate, but the FDA allows them to list it separately because if the sugar & carbs are separated, the sugar will be lower & that helps to sell the product, and eat more of it & buy it more often.  Which is why some people (myself included) say the "F" in "FDA" stands for "Fraud."
> 
> The nutrition label on the Golden brand indicates 13 gms carbohydrates per blintz, which (when you eat it) is 13 gms sugar.


Agreed that nutrition labels are intentionally deceptive, which is outrageous.  

More outrageous is that according to various studies, despite fast food outlets like McDonald's posting calorie counts, people haven't appreciably changed what they purchase.


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Agreed that nutrition labels are intentionally deceptive, which is outrageous.
> 
> More outrageous is that according to various studies, despite fast food outlets like *McDonald's posting calorie counts, people haven't appreciably changed what they purchase.*


Yes, But, Now we can ignore intelligently, instead of ignoring ignorantly!


----------



## Aneeda72

The libre2 sensor costs at Walgreens 75 dollars, Walmart 65 dollars, and the winner Costco 55 dollars.  Insurance does not pay unless you are on two or more specific diabetic meds.  Insurance might pay if you are type 1 but I am type 2.

Switched my prescription from Walgreens to Costco 

Edited, nice surprise for 60 dollars at Costco I got TWO sensors, the other prices quoted were for one sensor.  Felt like I hit the lottery


----------



## rgp

All the dietary suggestions & demands are fine, and they may help but....... The bottom line is simply that , if a person just cannot eat the recommended food ? and craves the food they like ? They are indeed in for a battle. 

I'm on the fringe [prediabetic] they tell me, so I try to behave as they [docs] suggest, but damn it is hard.


----------



## Aneeda72

rgp said:


> All the dietary suggestions & demands are fine, and they may help but....... The bottom line is simply that , if a person just cannot eat the recommended food ? and craves the food they like ? They are indeed in for a battle.
> 
> I'm on the fringe [prediabetic] they tell me, so I try to behave as they [docs] suggest, but damn it is hard.


Yes it is terrible hard.  I hope you “win” the battle.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes it is terrible hard.  I hope you “win” the battle.


I am clueless when it comes to diabetes.  It sounds like an awful battle so all I can do is pray that you win. And pray I will


----------



## Aneeda72

So I eat an egg, 3 pieces of bacon, and a small bowl of Cheerios for breakfast.  Blood sugar remains at 115 steady as a rock.  For a snack I eat half an apple before lunch.  Blood sugar rises to 275 and lowers very very slowly.  Still not under 180 high at 9 pm.

Life is so unfair.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> So I eat an egg, 3 pieces of bacon, and a small bowl of Cheerios for breakfast.  Blood sugar remains at 115 steady as a rock.  For a snack I eat half an apple before lunch.  Blood sugar rises to 275 and lowers very very slowly.  Still not under 180 high at 9 pm.
> 
> Life is so unfair.


Talk about unfair!  My blood sugar will spike and get too low with no rhyme or reason & no predictability.
One morning, I'll have some pineapple with cottage cheese for breakfast, take 5 U Insulin  & I'll be too low in a couple of hours - around 80.
Another morning, I'll have the same breakfast, same insulin, & be 300.

And, numbers that are normal for most people are way too low for me.  I'll start shaking & have trouble standing or walking whenever I'm anywhere near 150.  I don't dare drive or walk on stairs under 200.


----------



## Aneeda72

How is it that I ate a piece of deep dish pizza and my blood sugar was 174 after two hours, but a half of an apple makes it 275 for six or more hours.  This is nuts.  I’d rather have the apple.


----------



## gennie

A lot of blood sugar readings depend less on what you've eaten and more on what you do.  Take a test.

Eat lunch, take your readings and then relax for 2 hours with your feet up.  Check your numbers.  Next day, same time, same lunch and then exercise strenuously for an hour.  You'll see what I mean.

Also - and I don't know if this is the same for everyone - but having a restless or sleepless night will cause a spike for me the next day.  And my stress level will also affect my blood sugar readings.  (Last Tuesday afternoon, my numbers were off the charts although no change in eating.)


----------



## Aneeda72

gennie said:


> A lot of blood sugar readings depend less on what you've eaten and more on what you do.  Take a test.
> 
> Eat lunch, take your readings and then relax for 2 hours with your feet up.  Check your numbers.  Next day, same time, same lunch and then exercise strenuously for an hour.  You'll see what I mean.
> 
> Also - and I don't know if this is the same for everyone - but having a restless or sleepless night will cause a spike for me the next day.  And my stress level will also affect my blood sugar readings.  (Last Tuesday afternoon, my numbers were off the charts although no change in eating.)


I have a problem when I am ill, my reading spike then, I imagine it’s the same as a stress reaction.


----------



## win231

gennie said:


> A lot of blood sugar readings depend less on what you've eaten and more on what you do.  Take a test.
> 
> Eat lunch, take your readings and then relax for 2 hours with your feet up.  Check your numbers.  Next day, same time, same lunch and then exercise strenuously for an hour.  You'll see what I mean.
> 
> Also - and I don't know if this is the same for everyone - but having a restless or sleepless night will cause a spike for me the next day.  And my stress level will also affect my blood sugar readings.  (Last Tuesday afternoon, my numbers were off the charts although no change in eating.)


With some of us, diabetes changes as we age; and some of those changes are the complete opposite of what makes sense.
After diagnosis 12 years ago with a blood sugar over 500 & A1C of 9, I was able to bring it down to 6.0 (non diabetic, according to my doctor) by changing my diet & moving more - no medication or insulin.  She also told me that if I lost weight & had the willpower to maintain a healthy diet, my diabetes would go away.
I lost the 85 lbs. I'd gained back over the years & my A1C stayed at 6.0.  A year after weight loss, my blood sugar started going up & within a year, I was up to a 10 A1C & had to start on insulin.
So much for weight loss getting rid of diabetes.  We're all different.

Re:  Exercise & blood sugar.  Yes, it does help, but sometimes exercise lowers it _later_, after stress hormones initially _raise _it.  I experience both - randomly.


----------



## Pepper

It's called brittle diabetes.  I have that.  No way to predict my numbers even doing the exact same thing a week in a row.  My doctor diagnosed me and it's on my 'permanent' record.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> I have a problem when I am ill, my reading spike then, I imagine it’s the same as a stress reaction.


Some illnesses or infection can also cause a spike.  Ya remember a couple of years ago I spent 3 days in ICU & 5 days in a regular room with Sepsis and Ketoacidosis from a botched root canal?  My blood sugar quickly went to 705.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> It's called brittle diabetes.  I have that.  No way to predict my numbers even doing the exact same thing a week in a row.  My doctor diagnosed me and it's on my 'permanent' record.


Are you type 1 or type 2 with brittle diabetes.  I googled it and I think this also describes my brother who is type 2.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you type 1 or type 2 with brittle diabetes.  I googled it and I think this also describes my brother who is type 2.


Ok.  I was first diagnosed as type 2 in my late thirties.  After a bit, don't remember how long, in fact I'm starting to forget stuff! diagnosis changed to type 1, totally insulin dependent, and in those days they had big scary needles, not like today.

Around 1998, I was cleaning things out and found a doctor referral from the 1970's to an endocrinologist as I was a 'suspected' diabetic.  I didn't remember ever seeing that in my life.    

My maternal grandma's entire family going back generations was diabetic.  Both types, 1 & 2.  My mother and sister were type 2.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Ok.  I was first diagnosed as type 2 in my late thirties.  After a bit, don't remember how long, in fact I'm starting to forget stuff! diagnosis changed to type 1, totally insulin dependent, and in those days they had big scary needles, not like today.
> 
> Around 1998, I was cleaning things out and found a doctor referral from the 1970's to an endocrinologist as I was a 'suspected' diabetic.  I didn't remember ever seeing that in my life.
> 
> My maternal grandma's entire family going back generations was diabetic.  Both types, 1 & 2.  My mother and sister were type 2.


Wow, i thought type 1 was only a diagnosis made on a child.  Yup, mother’s family diabetics, except, my mother doesn’t have it, go figure.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Wow, i thought type 1 was only a diagnosis made on a child.  Yup, mother’s family diabetics, except, my mother doesn’t have it, go figure.


Mary Tyler Moore was in her thirties (?) when she was diagnosed type 1.  Anyway, when we were kids we never got routine bloodwork.  Never.  

There's just too much history with grandma's family to avoid diabetes.  Literally EVERYONE on her paternal/maternal side had it.  She remembered her cousin dying of starvation from diabetes.


----------



## Robert59

My BG went down to 21 this morning after eating eggs and bacon. Never been this low before. I took 25 units of long acting insulin last night with a BG sugar of 445 and it made it go down during the night.


----------



## Aneeda72

gennie said:


> A lot of blood sugar readings depend less on what you've eaten and more on what you do.  Take a test.
> 
> Eat lunch, take your readings and then relax for 2 hours with your feet up.  Check your numbers.  Next day, same time, same lunch and then exercise strenuously for an hour.  You'll see what I mean.
> 
> Also - and I don't know if this is the same for everyone - but having a restless or sleepless night will cause a spike for me the next day.  And my stress level will also affect my blood sugar readings.  (Last Tuesday afternoon, my numbers were off the charts although no change in eating.)


No strenuous exercise for me, no can do.  Walk, I walk and that is hard enough.  But, yes, there seems no reason sometimes for the up and down numbers.


----------



## Aneeda72

It is 3 days before I change the Libre2 and it’s really painful like it was before towards the end.  It was also more painful the entire time.  I think I am still getting it more on the side of my arm instead of the back.  Frustrating.

My average blood surgery is between 155-160 which should end up with an A1C of 7.3 or so.  We shall see.


----------



## Aneeda72

My A1C as of March 5, all that walking all that not eating of several foods all that watching my carbs and sugars

A1C 7.3.


----------

